# Can I trim dwarf hairgrass



## maverick2402 (Jul 5, 2005)

Can dwarf hairgrass be trimmed by cutting it across the top,sort of like a hair cut


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

You can but its not advised. As the tip can go yellow and attract algae.


----------



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

I have plenty of hairgrass and i give it a haircut all the time. Generally, there's no reason to do it though, but I have done it in the past to promote more runners and encourage it to spread quicker. It works too. I've never had issues with the tips turning yellow or attracting algae. Maybe I'm just lucky.


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 11, 2008)

I have also found that if you trim the hairgrass it will produce more runners and develop a thicker carpet.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

I trim all the time, it grows back quick and more lush when you trim often.

Think about it it's basically underwater grass, you mow your lawn often no?


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

The only thing harder than trimming dwarf hairgrass is netting out the trimmed parts!

I did a trim on my dwarf hairgrass a few months ago, but didn't net out the trimmed parts. With neglect and care, algae ensued.

So make sure you net the trimmed parts!


----------



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

^^Indeed, trimming the clippings is almost impossible to do 100% as it goes everywhere. I was trying to engineer a hairgrass clipping contraption that will allow close to 100% netting success rate. 

If I ever figure something out, I'll post a thread for comments and improvements!


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey they got those remote control underwater submarines maybe someone can tweak it and make it an underwater mower


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

Great information about dwarf hairgrass all. I jsut got some today and will be sure to try your suggestions on care/maintanance.



Bk828 said:


> Hey they got those remote control underwater submarines maybe someone can tweak it and make it an underwater mower


If I had that I would sell it and get 10 more tanks and hire someone to care for the scaping. But that is just me


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Here is a good link to trimming/pruning mostly carpet plants like HC, hairgrass, etc: http://www.barrreport.com/general-p...how-hc-responds-after.html?highlight=trimming


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

frozenbarb said:


> You can but its not advised. As the tip can go yellow and attract algae.


Since when? maybe if you are having trouble growing 
it to start with.

I trim mine frequently and have for years, owning 
a good pair of shears makes it quite effortless, 
such as pictured. Pricey but worth it if you plan on 
maintaining such weeds.
I have no regrets in the investment.

The hardest part is cleaning the 
mess, the more you do it, you get very use to it. 
Before water change and a very fine net makes it 
much easier.

Keeping it trimmed will also make it grow real thick 
if that is your desire or intent.

http://www.adgshop.com/Trimming_Scissors_Curved_p/106-012.htm


----------

